# Sexing kittens?



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new here! *Waves* 

Anyway. A few weeks ago my girl rats sprung the joint during the night, and I came down the next morning to find them in with the boys. Luckily, only one of them got pregnant. She gave birth to 11 kittens on the 13th of January, and they're all absolutely gorgeous. 

My only problem is that I really have no idea how to tell what sex they are. I've tried a few times, but the supposed "gap" between their genitals and anus is just not obvious to me at all. I can barely see the differences in the labelled pictures that are trying to teach me how to do it! I've heard that only females have nipples, and it looks to me like some of the babies do have nipples, but is that entirely accurate? Because while they're not entirely pink anymore (they've got the markings of little roans right now ^_^) only one or two of the kittens has little indentations on their tummy that look like the beginnings of nipples. 

I know I don't necessarily have to sex them just yet, but I'm very curious as to how many are girls and how many are boys, as a lot of people have been offering to adopt them and it seems the majority want a pair of does. I'd just like to be able to tell them for certain if they can get the gender they're looking for. I've also done up little application forms and made sure that everyone who wants a pair of kittens has an appropriate cage ready for them to ensure the babies go to good homes.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

The distance becomes more obvious as they get older and by 4 weeks you will definitely be able to tell who the boys are! It takes some practice to tell the difference in the distance.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, will it? Thank god! I have a *pretty* good idea of who's a boy and who's a girl, but I had said I was gonna keep two boys from the litter (as two of my current males are very old and probably won't be with me much longer  ) but of course the two kittens I've fallen the most in love with appear to be female. Oh well. I'd keep them all if I thought I could. They opened their eyes today and I just can't fight the urge to cuddle with them!


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

A sure way to tell is nipples=girl..no nipples-boy
BOY


























GIRL

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's really helpful, thank you!


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

Sure! It is my pleasure ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I also use the ano-genital method which you can use to sex eepers all the way up  Your babies eyes just opened? YOu would probably have difficulty seeng the nipples on the girls now, since there's a window of opportunity before their fur grows in and covers them up again.

These are 5 week old babies but they have the diagrams to show you what to look for

Girl










Boy










and these bubbers are 20 days old

Girl










Boy


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Again, brilliant pictures. Thanks so much.  I'll take the laptop up with me and check them again later. I'm *pretty* sure I've got a good idea now of who's a boy and who's a girl now, but I'm so interested in them that it's nice to check and make sure, since I'm a rookie in raising babies. I do love interacting with them though, now that they've got little peepers they just keep blinking at me and it's beyond adorable. ^.^


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

What I think is that it is extreeeemely important for you to show us pictures of each and every pup, from every conceivable angle. That way, we could not only sex them for you, but rate them on their innate cuteness factor and try to predict what their colors and markings will be. Yes, lots and lots of pics would do veeerrrrry nicely . . . LOL!


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree BigBen~~~


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, easier said than done I'm afraid! But I will give it my best shot. The little guys are crawling and stumbling around like wee drunks right now, so getting them to stay put for two seconds while I focus the camera has proven to be a difficult task. I think I've got the sexes all figured, if so then I've got seven girls and four boys.  I'll take out a couple of small carriers tomorrow and set myself the job of photographing each one from different angles. I just don't want any more accidental litters from these guys if I sex them wrong! D:


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with pictures! Love baby rat pictures! possible will have some to post of my own?? still unsure..


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

BigBen said:


> What I think is that it is extreeeemely important for you to show us pictures of each and every pup, from every conceivable angle. That way, we could not only sex them for you, but rate them on their innate cuteness factor and try to predict what their colors and markings will be. Yes, lots and lots of pics would do veeerrrrry nicely . . . LOL!


truth


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

View attachment 3932
View attachment 3933
View attachment 3934
View attachment 3935
View attachment 3936


I've yet to get the pictures that will help to sex them, but I just HAD to show off this little guy. He's one that I'm keeping, called him Marty Fury (Marty ala Martin Freeman, and Fury after Nick Fury, because he's got an eyepatch) and those markings on his face just make me want to squee forever. He also fell asleep in my hand while I was taking the pictures, so you know...I died a little from the cuteness.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm in love with his markings.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Silly me, I just had to ask for more pictures, didn't I?  Now, after seeing that insanely adorable little ratty,  I have GGMR so BAD!!! 

(All right now, where did I leave my rat-napping togs . . . ?) <evil laugh>


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

If you lived in Ireland, you'd be getting some of these kits whether you wanted them or not! I'm so worried about them going to good homes. I've got a veterinary nurse coming by this evening to see them and pick the two she wants in advance because she's so excited. I want all the people who take them to be like that! 
I was cleaning them out this morning and when I lifted them to check for boys and girls, wow. The boys have all of a sudden "descended" XD It's VERY obvious now. I wasn't expecting that for another week or so at least. :O


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I just tried my hand at separating the boys from the girls to see if I could do it. I photographed all the ones I think are girls, so can I get you guys to check if I'm right? I'm sorry if some of the pics are kind of blurry. The babies do *not *like to be held up while a camera targets their nether regions! xD If I'm correct, then seven of the litter of eleven are female. 
View attachment 3965
View attachment 3966
View attachment 3967
View attachment 3968
View attachment 3969
View attachment 3970
View attachment 3971


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually, now that I look at that seventh one it kinda looks like a boy to me. Gah!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish I did live in Ireland, those babies are cute, cute, CUTE! 



Babs said:


> Actually, now that I look at that seventh one it kinda looks like a boy to me. Gah!


Actually, it is number six that I'd be worried about. That gap looks a little larger, and I didn't see any nipples, whereas I think there are a couple of nipples in view in the photo of number seven. I also began to get all worried about number four, till I saw the nipples.

You know, when I first started thinking about getting rats a few months ago, it never occurred to me that I'd be spending quite so much time looking at ratties' private parts! LOL


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm gonna give number 6 another check over tomorrow (it's nearly 11pm and I just mixed all the babies back an hour ago D but I think I'm on the right track. I'm getting the hang of this whole rat sexing business! Which sounds horribly like I'm pimping my rats out. I mean I'm getting good at telling male and female kittens apart. 

LOL, earlier on while I was taking the pictures I was just thinking how wrong it was that I was picturing baby rat bits and posting them online for strangers to check. I feel like Kitty judged me as a grandparent to her children just then.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I doubt it would be considered child pornography, even by rats!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I decided not to ask Kitty just in case. You never know what kind of crazy male rats have access to the internet. On the internet, no one knows you're a rat XD


----------

